# CA K9 Bruno shot in face, chest, but will be OK



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank goodness he is ok. Bullet was one inch from his heart.

Man Shot Dead by Anaheim Police After Allegedly Firing on Officers, K-9 | KTLA 5


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, I'm glad he's ok! What *scumbags*!! :angryfire: I'm glad noone else was hurt and hope Bruno makes a full recovery.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bruno is 7 years old. Bless his doggie heart


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Go Bruno!! Get better buddy


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So glad Bruno is recovering. Praying for his recovery. Get well soon Bruno!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

"Bruno, at 7 years old, is the most senior police dog, according to the City of Anaheim, and has been in service for six years. It remains unclear if he will return to duty or will retire."


----------



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

1 year to go before my partner K-9 Grizzly and I retire. I take these stories so much more personal now that we are getting close. It never gets easier either as 2 of my previous partners were injured in the line of duty as well.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I hate when these things happen. I hate even more when people think these animals are just animals. I see them as officers of the law. Punishment for these acts should be much more strict if the person isn't killed by the police. They have a page for Bruno and here are some pics of him.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Bruno is recovering well. His vet is Fiona's vet. He can go potty on his own now and eating kangaroo + oatmeal meatballs. He is quite the hero.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bogee's Boss (Mar 27, 2014)

*Get well*

Thank u for your service buddy, get well soon!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bruno will be retiring.

He had a second surgery Friday. Poor baby

http://anaheimpd.wordpress.com/2014/03/28/update-k-9-brunos-lungs-functioning-surgery-successful/
http://anaheimpd.wordpress.com/2014...ill-weeks-away-from-coming-home-handler-says/


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lots of updates here.

Look at him checking out his handler's baby :wub:

https://www.facebook.com/AnaheimK9friends


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Shade said:


> Wow, I'm glad he's ok! What *scumbags*!! :angryfire: I'm glad noone else was hurt and hope Bruno makes a full recovery.


The scumbag was killed, but I'm not one bit sorry for him. People are upset the news feels worse for the dog than the criminal who got shot. Sorry, The guy was a criminal. Who shot at police and seriously injured their K9. Why would we feel bad for his bad decisions?

Poor Bruno. I'm so glad he's doing well.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

trcy said:


> People are upset the news feels worse for the dog than the criminal who got shot.


Really?

Wow. Those are some upside-down people.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

The criminal that shot Bruno was a well known felon gang member. He was wanted for probation violation. Is that a reason to shoot at cops? Nuts!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Really?
> 
> Wow. Those are some upside-down people.


Yeah. A city council woman made a not well thought out comment how the shooting/death saved them a trial. Then people got mad about how they care more about a dog than a human life. Leaving out everything the criminal chose to do with his life. Just typical California craziness. If people don't want to get shot then don't shoot at police. 

I'm really glad Bruno is doing well. I feel so bad for him, his partner and their family.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Really?
> 
> Wow. Those are some upside-down people.


Not true. I live in the area. Many people turned out to support the dog and handler this weekend. Some people may be upser but its not the majority. This dog has had several front cover newspaper articles and people are supportive. Including several fundraising events.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> Not true. I live in the area. Many people turned out to support the dog and handler this weekend. Some people may be upser but its not the majority. This dog has had several front cover newspaper articles and people are supportive. Including several fundraising events.


I'm glad it's not the majority. I don't live in or near Anaheim, but it seems there's some tension there between residents, the city council and police force. 

IMO, it looks like criminals being dealt with and families of criminals upset about it. Or they try to turn it into a racial issue. I don't know why they give them air time. 

I know there is a lot of support for Bruno and he deserves it!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I've been following Bruno's story on FaceBook. The doctors did a fantastic job in putting him back together. If you watch the video it is obvious that he is a very happy puppy. He will not be going back to active duty but will be living the rest of his days with his partner and family - great news!!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Glad he'll be ok. IMO death was too easy for that guy


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Poor Bruno had to have emergency surgery for bloat. He is now recovering.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

GSD's are amazing... Glad he is ok and recovering!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Poor Bruno had to have emergency surgery for bloat. He is now recovering.


Thanks for the update. Poor baby. Get well soon Bruno and have many more happy years of retirement.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

if I ever see a K9 unit and I have my dog I'm running over so he can say Hi to the epitome of GS power and discipline


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

TigervTeMar said:


> if I ever see a K9 unit and I have my dog I'm running over so he can say Hi to the epitome of GS power and discipline


Please don't. 

While your sentiment is admirable, these dogs are police officers and they don't "say hi."


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

nonsense if I tickle his tummy and tug his tail he'll be all games 

jokes, yea I guess you're right. I would have asked his handler first anyway


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, but I am sure they would not appreciate you approaching with your dog in the first place. 
Police dogs are not allowed to interact with other dogs, so you would be putting the handler in an uncomfortable situation.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Do police dogs get a pension?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The deparments FB page has posted that Bruno will be retired after recovery.

I heard he had bloated and was in for surgery....I haven't checked back...hope he is OK now!

Lee


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> The deparments FB page has posted that Bruno will be retired after recovery.
> 
> I heard he had bloated and was in for surgery....I haven't checked back...hope he is OK now!
> 
> Lee


Crap shot and now bloat!! That sucks! And yeah I guess I would have been one of the Pro dog A holes!  

You pull/fire a gun on LEO's and all bets are off! Most of us don't need to learn "that" in kindergarten! I guess it's true...our schools are failing!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, Bruno really does need a break.

He bloated at the hospital. I wonder if the facial injury had anything to do with it. He needs help eating and still can't drink on his own.

Police K9 “Bruno” Undergoes Emergency Surgery Overnight


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would never wish any kind of evil things to happen to any animal ever , but I can't help thinking that if he wasn't shot and at the vet to begin with he might have collapsed and/or died while working. The say everything happens for a reason, maybe this was the man upstairs way of saving Bruno's life in the long run. He had some serious injuries and I wonder if most dogs could survive that. I just hope he gets to go home soon.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I would never wish any kind of evil things to happen to any animal ever , but I can't help thinking that if he wasn't shot and at the vet to begin with he might have collapsed and/or died while working. The say everything happens for a reason, maybe this was the man upstairs way of saving Bruno's life in the long run. He had some serious injuries and I wonder if most dogs could survive that. I just hope he gets to go home soon.



I am thinking the opposite.

If he had not been shot, he would not have swallowed too much air because of his compromised airway, and would not have bloated.

The only reason this dog is in this Hades is because of an evil, ruthless being who does not deserve to be called human.
Let's hope he can make a good recovery and can live the rest of his life happy and pain free.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> I am thinking the opposite.
> 
> If he had not been shot, he would not have swallowed too much air because of his compromised airway, and would not have bloated.
> 
> ...


How do you think his airway was compromised? He wasn't doing anything on his own, they were giving him food and water by syringe because if his jaw. As far as I read he was already standing on his own today after the surgery. This dog is one heck of a fighter and I hope he has many years left to enjoy his retirement


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mouth and nose are part of your airway. 

If you can't close your mouth properly, you swallow air along with whatever you are swallowing, especially when being given water by syringe.
When they were feeding him the meatballs, they had to put them at the back of his mouth so he could use the teeth in the very back. 

Who knows if this is why he bloated-- could have been the stress, as well. 
Poor guy.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Update Bruno went home yesterday. Hes doing well. Hes retired. Newspaper said he ran full force to the patrol car and thought he was going to work. They are having a ceremony this month for him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

See Bruno prance out of there and jump into the police car! :happyboogie:
Video here:

Wounded police K9 Bruno released from hospital | abc7chicago.com

Also,when handler RJ arrived home with Bruno yesterday, several K9 units from all over Orange County lined the street to his house to welcome Bruno home.
So wonderful to see a happy ending for a change!


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

So glad things turned out so well for him! Such a handsome boy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't follow a lot of stories, but this one I followed from the beginning to the end. I do have a question...Bruno is retiring and will be a family dog, does another k9 come into the home as the officer's partner or is the (human)officer no longer a k9 unit handler?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I don't follow a lot of stories, but this one I followed from the beginning to the end. I do have a question...Bruno is retiring and will be a family dog, does another k9 come into the home as the officer's partner or is the (human)officer no longer a k9 unit handler?


I think most handlers do get a new partner.

Remember this post from Officer Thorpe who posted here about his retired dog and new one?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...178000-my-retired-gsd-new-puppy-training.html


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so happy he's going home . He's a hero that's for sure and I'm sure he will enjoy his retirement


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I just remembered Bruno and wondered how he is doing.

He has been retired and is living the good life at the home of his handler. He has had another surgery for his jaw, has celebrated a birthday, has been honored in several places,
and recently came to Florida to receive an award from the AKC. 





















His handler has started training with a new GSD.

Pictures and details on the Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/AnaheimK9friends


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great update


----------

